# Width



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

ok all I know this has been done to death and back again.. but 

1/ is it really possible someone could import an RV which is too wide for UK and it 'surive' over here for 10 years?

2/ are the width resrictions the same in Europe or do they have their own rules per country.

3/ If your too wide, can you inform the police and drive anyway? (e.g. with additional marker lights, beacons)

John


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

1) Yes. Do ya' feel lucky?

2) Good question. I don't know. It hasn't come up on MHF to my knowledge. I think it fair to say the UK is the biggest problem area with RV width.

3) Yes; quickly, hopefully. Your other hobby MUST be gambling. What is your motive here; to make you legal by the act of confession?

Dave


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> ok all I know this has been done to death and back again.. but
> 
> 1/ is it really possible someone could import an RV which is too wide for UK and it 'surive' over here for 10 years?
> 
> ...


1/ Yes, it's been done, it shouldn't, but it has. At the mo it's VERY dodgy because dvla have decided to clamp down on the width issue BUT, if a certain RV dealer (not one of the big boys) is to be believed, the rumour is that the width issue _may_ be resolved by rewording the tect so the awnings/grab handles etc will not in future be included in the overall width dimension. It's only a rumour at the mo and not substantiated by anyone so a lot of people, me included. are hoping and preying.

2/ the 2.55 metre rule is europe wide, not just UK

3. No


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I have errored 

2590 mm


what an idiot


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> I have errored
> 
> 2590 mm
> 
> what an idiot


2590????? over a C class? (if your avatar is correct?)
I presume you've included awning/grab handle. If you have, and you can't handle the stress of wondering if you're gonna get pulled. remove them and re measure. Odds on you'll be under.
My A class is JUST legal without, but well over if I include awnings etc. If I get pulled, I'll remove them and not argue, but not until.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Zas..

I will measure tonight but i dont want to..

if it IS that big, 

It seems my only options are

to re import to states (hardly worth it, unless I can travel around there - which wasnt my plan)

Or to try and get seller to give me money back for selling something not legal (private)

Or just to live with it and I guess try and pass it to someone else 

nightmare


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

sory the 2590 is written inside along with height and length..

fingers very crossed !


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What make & model is it, John?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Chevrolet GMC and the builder seems to be MRV (mobility RV? defunct now?)

- it's from Florida and its called a Freeport....

24' L and I think 10'9 H according to the numbers inside

1985


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> thanks Zas..
> 
> Or to try and get seller to give me money back for selling something not legal (private)
> 
> nightmare


Errrr, uncomfortable yes, nightmare, well, no, not really.....and that's from someone like me who REALLY is a "worryer".  
Your chances of getting pulled are so slim as to be not worth worrying about, especially with a C class which in all fairness aren't quite as blatently obvious as a humongous great A class! + the fact that an accident claim has not, and cannot be resused by an insurance Co due to case law.

If you DO decide to approach the seller for a refund you would have a VERY good case as the DVLA has inserted new wording into it's web site which clearly states that it is an offence to sell an overwidth vehicle.

Being oversize (due to the awnings) will not stop me using my Landau, especially as it's already registered. Would I have bought it KNOWING that it was oversize? No, absolutely not, I'd have stuck with my 96" Gulfstream. As it was, the selling dealer was "economical" with the truth to put it midly, when I PX'ed.
Now I've got it, I'm gonna enjoy it and just hope that RVDA and DVLA can come up with something.
IMHO, anybody who even THINKS of trying to self import an oversize RV needs thier heads examining!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
As previously said the 2590 figure may include all appendages..... Try measuring across the back panel, edge to edge and get that figure. Then carefully measure the protrusions such as awning, door handle, vent covers etc, but not mirrors. Add the second figure to the first for an overall width. If you subtract the figure including the awning from the body width but leaving in the extras such as the vent covers and any wheel arch extensions you will be left with a figure that will be the minimum width that the vehicle can possibly be, so that you can then remove the awning and handles if it becomes neccessary....
I hope this helps, and I am really struggling to believe that a C Class will be over width... Never came across one before :lol: 
Good luck and do let us know how you get on mate.....

Keith


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

ok all 
to be honest as long as the main body is under the width i really have no issues with all of the rest.. I will cut off anything oversized if i have to really dont care 


but it's impossible to shrink the main body ....

I think one problem is that I know how much over I am (20cm each side) and I honestly dont think any appendages can accont for 40 cm


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

A CA Class thats not overwidth!!!

When we were in the States buying ours id say that 65% of C Classes are too wide for UK.

With that % that makes more than 1/2 of the ones already registered on UK roads oversized.

To be honest its only become a cause for concern over the last 18 months or so (on newly imported vehicles only) and for the last 20-30 years no one has bothered. My Chateau is oversized with the awning but do I loose any sleep over it......................no!!

I think the police in this country have far to much to do anyway without worrying about the width of an RV (after all, those speed cameras use a lot of film and require constant attention!!) not to mention the mobile speed traps that do such a sterling job of criminalising the population and putting up the cost of insurance (OK OK rant over!!).

The main worry would be with an insurance claim, but having said that the insurance companies shouldn't insure illegal vehicles anyway!!

Dazzer


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ask the dealer to measure the bodywall to bodywall width.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
A standard American RV awning measures about 3 inches which is 75mmish, so as you stated your RV measured 2590 that equals 40 mm over, not 40 cms :lol: :lol: I think that you are going to be OK.......
Let us know matey

Keith


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

...

it was an ebay purchase


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

feel very relieved now!!!

idiot 


next thing you know, they will be sending spacecraft with imperial and metric measurements on the books !


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> feel very relieved now!!!


That's what we are here for mate :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

An arrogant, superior, young UK engineer rather embarrassed the UK when berating his US counterparts during a UK-hosted visit (whose success or failure was down to me) for using antiquated inches and pounds, rather than SI metric units.

Fortunately the more senior US engineer had the wit and grace to claim that they were very comfortable with metric in the US, but had merely used quaint IMPERIAL measurements as a courtesy to their host.....

Dave


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi I believe up to 1996 the yanks had a maximum width of 96" as yours is 1985 it is unlikely to be any bigger except for the awnings.

Olley


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

olley said:


> hi I believe up to 1996 the yanks had a maximum width of 96" as yours is 1985 it is unlikely to be any bigger except for the awnings.
> 
> Olley


I believe quite a few states still do

Regards Frank


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

You could always class it as a refrigerated vehicle and claim 2.6m!! :roll:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

it has got a noisy tobacco smelling air con unit  (sorry to all smokers, I am an ex; )

I could rest some bacon on the worktop?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

ok all sorry for my panicing 

Main body of van is only a mere 93", awning is 5" and nearside mirror is 5" that explains the 103" which actually takes the van over 2600mm
but i dont care 

If i have to, i can fold mirrors remove handles and awning  

so I guess I am in same boat as eveyone... roll on trips away !...

John


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

johng1974 said:


> ok all sorry for my panicing
> 
> Main body of van is only a mere 93", awning is 5" and nearside mirror is 5" that explains the 103" which actually takes the van over 2600mm
> but i dont care
> ...


Mirrors aren't measured if they were there would be lots of people without RVs that would be over.

Regards Frank


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Frank..

A previous owner has just put the maximum extents on for benefit of driver.. thats what made me worry in the beginning...


I am loving living in it.. just need to try and get wireless across 100m from the farmhouse ... and buy a movable container for the holding tank.. have also made an attempt to piece together a reversing / security camera.. anyway.. very happy now 
John


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> I believe quite a few states still do
> 
> Regards Frank


Hi Frank your right, but they do what our authorities do, ignore the big ones. 

I believe all their interstate highways are 102" it just when you come of them that some states are still 96" max. but don't quote me. 8)

Olley


----------

